# wow fps erhöhen



## cErIaTz (13. Mai 2010)

hallo liebe Kommunity ,

Und zwar habe ich ein Problem was die Fps im 25 er Raid angeht ,

und zwar gehen meine fps im 25 er Raid ziemlich runter für mein pc finde ich meine Fps recht low

und zwar habe ich im 25 er so 17-20 fps .

mein system :

amd phenom(tm) 9950 Quad- Core Processor 2,61 Ghz

Ram : 4,00 GB

Grafikkarte : Ati Radeon 4890 Gddr5 2gb

500 Gb Festplatte

Bildschirm :

Acer G245Hbiq 120 hz 3 D 24 Zoll 2 ms 63 cm

Windows 7 64 bit 

Home Premium

achja meine Grafikeinstellung ist auf Standart

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bisschen helfen


----------



## talsimir (13. Mai 2010)

Also eigentlich müsste mit so einem System WOW komplett auf Maximal ruckelfrei laufen^^, ich hab nen weit aus schlechteren Rechner und da läuft alles Fabelhaft, kanns mir nicht erklären, evtl mal den Grafikkartentreiber updaten? Defragmentieren XD?! I Dont Know, dass wäre wohl das was ich als erstes machen würde.


----------



## ben2k (13. Mai 2010)

Ich persönlich kenne mit mit ati grakas net aus weshalb ich dir net sagen kann, ob die graka gut ist oder net.

Der Rest des Rechners ist auf jeden fall gut genug.

Ein Tipp den ich geben kann ist, guck doch mal, ob du grafischlastige addons hast und/oder google mal nachen grafik probs mit deinen addons.

Ich hoffe, dass ich helfen kann/konnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Benjamin alias bên2k


----------



## Lhux (13. Mai 2010)

Laut deinen daten sollte WoW ja in zwanzigfacher usführung bei dir laufen. Ich habe nen Dual-Core und Win 7 64-bit, und meine FPS haben sich von vorher (Vista 32-bit) 20 auf 50-60 erhöht. Und ich habe zusätzlich alles auf minimal gestellt (Grafik) bis auf die Partikeldichte, Spielertextur und Wetter (halb). Vielleicht liegts einfach an den Grafikeinstellungen ODER einfach an dem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jls13 (13. Mai 2010)

Die Grafikkarte ist auf jeden Fall gut. 
Aber ich habe mal gehört, dass ATI und WoW nicht so die besten Freunde sind. Jedenfalls bildlich gesprochen.
Das sollte aber eig. kein Problem sein. Und eine FPS von 20 sollte im 25er Raid eig. einigermaßen akzeptabel sein.
Mein Macbook hat eig. immer eine konstante FPS von 60 und ist relativ schwach (2x2.13GHZ Intel Core Duo, nVidia 9400, 2GB RAM)


----------



## talsimir (13. Mai 2010)

16 Bildern/Sekunde nimmt unser Auge war, also Shit-Happens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hauptsache du spielst nicht so das sich alles stückweise aufbaut wie Tetris oder so...^^


----------



## cErIaTz (13. Mai 2010)

naja in icc geht die schon mal so auf 9 runter


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Mai 2010)

- Zuviele AddOns
- Zugemüllter AddOn Cache
- Alte Treiber
- Grafiktreiberinterferrenzen (alte Treiber wurden nicht richtig deinstalliert)
- Hintergrundprozesse
- Festplatte zu stark fragmentiert
- ...
- ...


----------



## Ogil (13. Mai 2010)

"Eingabeverzoegerung" in den WoW-Grafikoptionen deaktivieren.


----------



## cErIaTz (13. Mai 2010)

hab ich


----------



## Zodttd (13. Mai 2010)

talsimir schrieb:


> 16 Bildern/Sekunde nimmt unser Auge war, also Shit-Happens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Spiel erscheint erst ab 25 Bildern pro Sekunde flüssig.
Aber die Sehstärke variiert bekanntlich von Mensch zu Mensch.


----------



## Othyr (13. Mai 2010)

Bei mir hat das Addon TweakWoW geholfen mit dem ich WoW auf mein Quad-Core optimieren konnte


----------



## SvenMacBong (13. Mai 2010)

Falls du Recount benutzt würde ich überlegen das doch vll mal für den Raid auszuschalten, weil Recount frisst extrem viel Leistung dadurch konnte ich bei mir die Lags stark vermindern.


----------



## cErIaTz (13. Mai 2010)

reccount hab ich zum großteil schon aus


----------



## Zangor (13. Mai 2010)

Am besten alle Addons abschalten, die zum Raid nicht 100 %ig benötigt werden. Bei ACP kannst Du mehrere Sets anlegen und wechseln ohne ausloggen zu müssen. Mir hat mal ein kleines Chataddon Daumenkinofeeling in ICC beschert, hätte am Anfang nicht gedacht, dass das so gierig an Ressourcen ist.


----------



## Orgoron (13. Mai 2010)

Am besten mal testweise Addons deaktiviren ansonsten liegt es einfach daran das die WoW Engine nicht mehr zeitgemäss ist und einiges in WoW Grafikmässig einfach scheisse programiert ist.

Wie gesagt Addons deaktivieren grafik in ICC runterschrauben und sie froh das du auf hoher Grafikeinstellung nicht noch wie ich bei ersten Boss ICC dauerdiscos hast ^^


----------



## AtomXiljaXy (13. Mai 2010)

log dich im game ein und probier mal /reload , wenn ich das mache dan hab ich sofort immer 60 fps^^


----------



## IstalkU (13. Mai 2010)

hierfür kann es viele unterschiedliche Ursachen geben. 

Schau mal in die Konfiguration deiner Netzwerkkarte und vergleiche sie mal mit dieser Anleitung aus unseren technischen FAQ: 

http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=de_DE&articleId=19747 

Weiterhin kann es an Programmen liegen, welche regelmässig auf die Festplatte oder das Internet zugreifen (Antivirensoftware, Festplattenindizierungsdienste usw.). 

Teilst du dir die Internetleitung mit jemandem? 
Wenn ja, achte mal bei Bildrateneinbrüchen auf Aktivitäten am anderen Rechner (erhöhtes Datenaufkommen). 

Addons können auch derartige Probleme hervorrufen. Versuch es mal ohne. 

Wenn du die Möglichkeit haben solltest, lege die Installation von World of Warcraft auf eine andere Festplatte als die, auf welcher sich der virtuelle Arbeitsspeicher befindet. 


Gruß  Blizzard Entertainment Europe 
Technical Support 

Kontakt: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/support/technical.html 
FAQ: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/index.xml?gameId=11


----------



## IstalkU (13. Mai 2010)

doppepost sry


----------



## lavora123 (13. Mai 2010)

bei mir erhöht sich meine fps anzahl wenn ich mit lan anstatt mit wlan spiele ka warum aber ist einfach so^^


----------



## hordetoaster (13. Mai 2010)

cErIaTz schrieb:


> hallo liebe Kommunity ,
> 
> Und zwar habe ich ein Problem was die Fps im 25 er Raid angeht ,
> 
> ...






Hallo,

stelle mal bei den Grafikeffekten die Schattenqualität ganz runter,die verbraucht nähmlich bei mir ungefähr 30fps(kein scherz) und brauchen tust du die ja nun wirklich nicht. 


Mfg


----------



## Terrorda (13. Mai 2010)

Hey!

Ich hab auch eine Ati 4890 und hab im 25er auch desöfteren niedrige Fps ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und NEIN mein Rechner ist nicht zugemüllt o.ä.

Ich benutze 1 Addon: DBM.

Restliche wichtige Daten:
CPU: Intel Q6600 overclocked ~3,2Ghz
NT: Enermax Modu 82+ mit 525 Watt
RAM: 4096 MB DDR2-800
Latenz: ~100
Betriebssystem: Win7 Ultimate 64bit

MFG


----------



## Reink2009 (13. Mai 2010)

Ich kann dir das addon SSS empfehlen das erhöht die Frameraten um einiges.
Finden tust das auf wow interface unter community


----------



## cErIaTz (13. Mai 2010)

SSS?


----------



## cErIaTz (13. Mai 2010)

btw schatten hab ich schon auf ganz runten


----------



## Terrorda (13. Mai 2010)

Was SSS ist würd mich jetzt auch mal brennend interessieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Arendex (13. Mai 2010)

wassn troll.... SSS.... april april? :/


----------



## Terrorda (13. Mai 2010)

Gefunden! 

wowinterface .com/forums/showthread.php?t=31619


----------



## Rhaven (13. Mai 2010)

SSS ist ein AddOn, welches auf der im Computer-Fachjargon genannten "Placebo Effekt Technik" basiert. Diese Innovation ermöglicht es, laufende Programme mit hohen Leistungsanforderungen auch auf PCs mit älterer Hardware flüssiger darzustellen. 

Orly??!

Nein, ist nur nen extrem guter Aprilscherz!


----------



## Natálya (13. Mai 2010)

talsimir schrieb:


> 16 Bildern/Sekunde nimmt unser Auge war, also Shit-Happens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es sind in der Regel 23-25. Und ich persönlich finde es ist optisch noch mal n riesen Unterschied, ob man mit 30 oder 60 fps spielt. Natürlich sind das ab einem gewissen Grad eh nur noch Luxusprobleme.

Ich habe auch fps Probleme, wobei das bei mir ziemlich strange ist. Also wenn mein PC frisch ist (Betriebssystem neu aufgespielt), kann ich michan 40-60 fps erfreuen. Alle 3 Monate geht jedoch die Leistung derbe in den Keller und das ist momentan wieder der Fall. Ich gurk mit 2 fps in 1k rum und 5-10 fps in 10ern und BGs (25er spiel ich gar nicht mehr, hat ja keinen Sinn). Zudem ist meine CPU Auslastung immer bei 100%. Das ganze ließe sich beheben wenn ich einfach Vista wieder neu aufsetzten würde. Aber ich hab das jetzt schon oft mitgemacht und es stinkt mir einfach alle 3 Monate das BS neu aufzuspielen. Zudem läuft in 3 Monaten meine Garantie aus.
Ich vermute, mein toller Laptop müllt sich über die Monate selbst zu. Hab mir jetzt ein Programm namens TuneUp Utilities geholt, das entfernt zB leere Registryeinträge, defekte Verknüpfungen und deframentiert besser als Windows. Aber hat leider au nix geholfen. Inzwischen geht die Leistung weiter den Bach runter und mein Sound fäng an zu rütteln. Ich warte nur noch darauf, dass WoW und TS gleichzeitig nicht mehr möglich sein wird, weil der Sound so geschreddert wird, dass mir die Ohren davon bluten.

Mein System ist das folgende: Acer Aspire 5520g, Vista Home Premium 32-bit. 
Prozessor: AMD Turion 64 x2 Mobile Technology TL-62 Dualcore 2,1 Ghz.
GraKa: GeForce 8600M GS
4GB DDR2
Updates, Virenscan, Defragmentieren wird alles regelmäßig gemacht. Ich hab einfach kp mehr was ich machen soll und ich find auch niemanden, der mir helfen kann. Ich hab jetzt dem Verkäufer n Brief geschrieben, schließlich ist noch Garantie drauf. Aber ob der antwortet, das muss ich erst noch sehen.
Hat von euch irgendwer ne Idee, was ich noch machen könnt um das wieder in Griff zu bekommen? Ich wär euch echt dankbar! :/


----------

